# Netflix Plans to Stream 4K Within 2 Years



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix Plans to Stream 4K Within 2 Years*

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1463651/netflix-plans-to-stream-4k-within-2-years


----------

